

Run an application from the terminal but independent of the terminal - feedelli
http://feedelli.org/run-application-terminal-independent-terminal

======
blibble
not really independent, you close that terminal and it'll probably HUP the
process.

disown/nohup help with this.

------
larrys
"Did everyone but me know this?"

Anyone who knows Unix you would know this.

